# Big Gun Eco vs Muzzys



## Waddaman

Alright, Ive been searching around for an exhaust system now. Before you say anything about searching i have. On M.I.M.B and Google Seems to be a problem with people being biased on what information i can find. So first off, what exhaust system is louder? (I found a chart on the net the other day but i lost it :aargh4 What system gives more HP? Will the Big Gun melt plastics like the muzzys? Do you have to repac the big gun? (Pretty sure u have to with muzzy) And finally, What system sounds better?

Edit - Big Gun EVO full system not eco.. spelling error

also, The only systems that show on both sites, are the big gun evo for the brute, and the regular muzzy for the brute. I have no engine mods.


----------



## Bootlegger

Both systems are good. The Big Gun is a better designed system than the Muzzy IMO. From what I read a well respected engine builder post once the Big Gun will made more power on the Dyno. As far as seat of the pants power...probably can't tell the difference in the two. I like the Big Gun better....but that is just me though.


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks, read the same things on the net and was already leaning towards the big gun, not to mention i think there cheaper (Waiting on a price quote). I still need to see someones comparison in sound, and muzzys side of the story!


----------



## skid

I have the big gun full system and really like it, I have yet to melt any plastic. From what I understand though with the swamp series it doesn't have packing in it so you never have to worry about repacking. I have had my big gun for 2 years and have yet to repack it, it sounds good (at least thats what everybody i ride with says). Anyway thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Waddaman

Big Gun swamp series? never heard of it, and which series are u runinng? Evo?


----------



## skid

No not a big gun swamp series, sorry i was comparing the big gun to the swamp series exhaust made by i can't remember (hopefully someone will chime in and let ya know).


----------



## Waddaman

HMF, thats what i thought u were talking about, Do you have to repac the Big gun Evo?


----------



## blackbluebrute

yes you do or it gets very fn loud and burns the paint 
off the can. The book says like 20hrs if I remember right


----------



## Waddaman

every 20 hours? That seems really short.. still need a sound comparison and someone to tell me the upsides to muzzy... big gun's winning by a land slide here


----------



## DLB

I debated for months on which exhaust to go with. I finally ordered a Big Gun system a few days ago. Based on my research, I feel the BG is the way to go. Oh, and IMO both the Muzzy and BG sound bad ***. The Muzzy has a little more raspy sound to me, and the BG has a little deeper tone.


----------



## blackbluebrute

big gun also has an insert to quiet it down some
for riding on state or public trails where there are db
levels or TICKET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Well I have. Muzzy full system on my brute and my bro has a big gun evo full on his and imo the muzzy sounds better and looks better , only down fall is how close the header is to the gas tank, it makes awesome power and so does the big gun I don't like how the big gun. Is so opentho , my bro gets his filled with mud idk how tho, I got my muzzy for 460 I think from star cycle , the big guns are cheap on eBay if u shop aroumd , there both good imo, I hope this helps


----------



## Waddaman

Hows the sound levels? with or without quite core?... Does anyone else have a problem with Big Guns filling with mud?


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Ive never had probs with mud gettin in my muzzy ,anfd with the quiet core the big gun is still louder than my muzzy , that's a fact without it , it will make ur neighbors hate you lol


----------



## blackbluebrute

well when I got my tick the DNR had meter and at about 1/4 thottle
it showed 100 DBs the insert does agood job to calm it down 
for its size. look on big gun its about 25$


----------



## Bootlegger

The only pipe you won't have to repack the HMF Swamp Series...but its slip on. Its a great pipe though. You will have to repack any pipe you get eventually if you stay in mud and water. The Muzzy's are a nice pipe...but for the money I think the Big Gun is a better all around pipe. I haven't had either one but just from what I have seen. Its on of those things...people who have Muzzy will same them and people who have Big Gun will same them...lol.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Imo either one would be good , the big gun is little more affordable though1:nutkick:


----------



## Bootlegger

Waddaman, I sent you a PM to where you can get a Big Gun for $395


----------



## Nain

I've had both the standard muzzy system and pro on my brute, I wouldn't recommend either to anyone. The standard is OK and sounds good, can melt some plastic even if everything is perfect. The Pro system fitment is absolute **** and gets crazy hot, even when running the quad rich.

I'd go with the big gun if I was buying another system today.


----------



## countryboy61283

Both systems you'll have to repack every 15 to 20 hours, less than that if u mud and water ride, I have the standerd Muzzy and Like it,


----------



## Bootlegger

You can always get the Pro Circuit full system...I heard it was good.


----------



## Waddaman

Bump Does anyone know of a good sound clip or video of the big gun Evo.. Theres only a few on youtube (with the title big gun in it) of the brutes with this exhaust, and I think the sound on there camera's craps out once it revs high


----------



## crom a zone

hey i got big gun and mud and water ride and it still sounds amazing to me... i got bout 6 to 9 hours on it tho... its alot quiet than my hmf swamp xl with snorkle was.. i did notice its alot deeper and will set car alarms off lol


----------



## Waddaman

Lol... you mind taking a little vid of it runinng and rev it up a bit? I just don't want it to be Too loud.. i have to go down the road every time i go out and when bikes are too loud they call the cops on us.. never used to be that way until they put a sub division in complete surrounding us..:aargh4: also just want to here how it sounds in higher revs because vids ive seen soon as they hit it the camera just goes fuzzy/doesn't play the sound..


----------



## backwoodsboy70

if u dont wanna get *****ed at by the nieghbors its gonna be hard not to with that exhuast my bros is so loud i hear him all the way down the road:buttkick:u might wanna consider runnin the quiet core and screen to quiet it up


----------



## Waddaman

Lol.. I was looking at that though but it says the quiet core is already in it..it says right on there site - 96-98 db trail legal with included Vortex quiet insert. Maybe its just in the box and your bro didn't put it in? same thing with the spark arrestor - USFS forestry approved screen type removable spark arrestor included.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

he runs it all , he leaves it in for around our house bc its too loud without


----------



## Waddaman

So it does come with the quiet core.. with the quiet core in is it about the same Loudness (Db) as your muzzy?


----------



## CamoBrute152

yeah it does come withe the quiet core..an when i got the quiet core an screen in its still louder then the muzzy with the quiet core and screen in ...i likethe big gun better,,when u ride it with out the core or screen it sounds nastyyyyyy...an its realllly nasty when u get on it...


----------



## Waddaman

k.. Just got the price from local store.. $585 with tax and shipping to Canada.. Ouch.. hope i like it


----------



## Waddaman

also still wound like a video with decent sound and the bike running.. doesn't even have to be just sitting there looking at it, riding around/what ever ur doing.. as long as u can hear it with out the camera crapping out..


----------



## Waddaman

for shipping to Canada/Very border of states +13% for tax and the stores share.. its alright, everything up here costs alot more


----------



## E.A.

For what it is worth if ya don’t care about the extra low end that the muzzy will give. Its not equal length but I personally found the penlend to be a wonderful pipe has a quit core and tons of mid range power. It is also never had the heat problems like my muzzy


----------



## Col_Sanders

I was going to get a Big Gun, but found too good of a deal to pass up on a used Muzzy. I love the sound. At idle it is not much if any louder than stock but it has a deeper tone. The wife hasnt even said anything about it being too loud which surprised me, and the power it added is absolutely amazing.


----------



## bruterider27

Anyone put a snorkel on the big gun yet?


----------



## backwoodsboy70

ilove my muzzy the sound is perfect i love the raspy sound and the power jus hate the heat issues:yell: but i wrapped mine in header wrap it helps alot


----------



## DLB

Here's a video I made today after I installed the Big Gun full system.


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks!


----------



## BigBruteSteve

mine sounds exactly like dlb...i was gonna make the vid..he beat me to it


----------



## islandlife

the muzzy sounds better IMO


----------



## bruterider27

Do you have any problems with leaks anywhere?


----------



## DLB

bruterider27 said:


> Do you have any problems with leaks anywhere?


None that I can tell. My gaskets were in good shape.


----------



## Waddaman

Just curious.. whats with the clicking noise after u rev it on your vid??

Update: Still waiting to sell stuff to get money for the exhaust


----------



## DLB

Waddaman said:


> Just curious.. whats with the clicking noise after u rev it on your vid??
> 
> Update: Still waiting to sell stuff to get money for the exhaust


I think that "clicking noise" is a combination of things. Clicking probably isn't the best way to describe it though, because I don't think anything it actually clicking. I Shot this vid in my garage with my iPhone, so there is a little bit of an echo. I put the quiet insert and spark arrestor in and tried it. Didn't notice the sound, so maybe that's just how it sounds without quiet insert and SA. I'll try to get a better video up this evening.


----------



## Waddaman

K thanks, You using the new iphone 4 or an older one? video seems to be great quality other then that "Odd Noise at the end of a Rev"


----------



## DLB

Yeah it's the iPhone 4. It does take great pics and videos. Here is the Big Gun with quiet insert and spark arrestor installed. I didn't notice the odd sound this time. Must just be how it sounds without the QI and SA.


----------



## Waddaman

says its a private video


----------



## DLB

Waddaman said:


> says its a private video


My bad. Try it now.


----------



## Waddaman

Sounds good! Thanks again!!!


----------



## FABMAN

I have a big gun and I like it. I basically was in the same boat as you are trying to figure out which 1 to get. I ended up purchasing the big gun because of 3 reasons, there were no claims of melting plastic, it was much cheaper, and most of all they were claiming 96 decibels and it comes with a spark arrestor. I was unable to find the decibel level 4 the full muzzy and everybody I spoke to that had 1 said it was loud and they love it. With all of them fing forest fairies up here in minnesota it's a big deal to keep within the realm of the law. If muzzy had a decibel rating at or lower then the big gun I may have been harder to choose. from what I remember in my research the full muzzy did make more horsepower, but it was only 2 or 3 horse at the top end. but then again 2 or 3 horsepower with a machine that only produces 40-50 hp and only weighs about 700 pounds can be significant.


----------



## Brute650i

I run a big gun and like it but like all others with packing when it goes out it gets loud but its an easy and cheap fix. 

Before you buy a big gun let me know and ill see if I can beat their price. Shipping is the only thing that concerns me about beating their price but Ill see what I can do.


----------



## bruterider27

Are yall running programers with the big guns I need a programer but can't aford both right now


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

MSD is the way to go on the brutes...


----------



## DLB

bruterider27 said:


> Are yall running programers with the big guns I need a programer but can't aford both right now


That was my problem too. I found a good deal on the Big Gun that I couldn't pass up, then I figured I'd just wait and put it on when I could afford to get a programmer. Well, I couldn't wait. Lol. Hopefully I can afford to get an MSD. They are expensive, but a lot of folks say they are the best. I think VFJ and Hunterworks sells them preloaded for $375...that's more than I gave for my Big Gun.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

I got mine from Hunterworks. This was before VFJ was selling them. I'm trying to get one of VFJ tunes on mine now. John has tunes for most all setups and doesn't leave important values set at 0....


----------



## bruterider27

i want a msd but i need money to get it haha i cant get both so looks like ill be stuck with a pipe in a box till i aford it haha


----------



## DLB

Short clip I made of the Big Gun in action:


----------



## Waddaman

Update: Finally got the money to order my exhaust today, could be in by Friday. Cost me $776.32 for the exhaust, jet kit and air filter. Ill let you all know the ups, downs and all the details soon as I get it.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

Wow mannn...you overpaid big time!!! I paid 375 shipped from ebay..ur shipping to canada can't be that much.wow...can u return it to get one from ebay?


----------



## ThaMule

I finally installed my big gun evo today and it sounds just as good as my muzzy pro and it fits much better! i'll get a video of it soon.


----------



## Waddaman

Alright thanks Thamule, Ill be getting a vid up here too. And Bigbrutesteve it was about $600 for the exhaust the rest of the stuff was 175.. And yes shipping does cost that much :34:


----------



## BigBruteSteve

**** thats crazy for shipping..i paid 375shipped from ebay..i thought ur price was a typo


----------



## Waddaman

Got my exhaust today, $640. Sounds GNARLY Ill get a video up once everythings done (Air Filter and Jet kit didn't come in) But it is an immaculate system. The stock exhaust heat shields were garbage and wouldn't come off had to pretty much break them off to get the stock exhaust out. The big gun slipped in EXTREMELY easily, But if your still running sway bars with the 2" lift you have to take the block off to get the rear pipe in, but it all fits back together after its in. For an aftermarket exhaust it's quite quiet, But still louder then stock by quite a bit, But its a low nice sounding grunt not an annoying raspy/squealy noise. Very pleased.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Has anyone run the big gun evo without a programmer and the engine snorkled with uni. I believe this would make the motor run lean?????


----------



## Waddaman

Yes very lean, you'll need a programer.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

thanks, thats what i thought waddaman jus confirming my suspicions i didn't think the stock ecm can accommodate for the added fuel necessary with the upgrades


----------



## Jgbf750

Where is the best place to buy the msd and big gun exhaust I found bot for $400 each.. Anyone know of somewhere cheaper


----------



## JLOWERY

Every now and then you can get the Big Gun full system in the low $300's on eBay just keep watching.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

probably too late since you already bought exhaust. however it seemed there wasn't a lot of Muzzy lovers to chime in. I've been looking at exhausts for a year and am leaning towards muzzy ( though I deff need to fabricate a better heat shield before I do). I had a few emails back and forth with VFJ about dual and single Muzzys pros and Big Guns. and this was his take on them.
" I sell Duals for Brute Forces, they are Muzzy Super PRO and I designed them for Muzzy. they are the most powerful pipe made making 12-14 rwhp gains and up to 20 rwhp at 70 mph AT THE WHEELS. there's also the single pro which makes about 3 rwhp less and less at top end. biggun makes about 3-4 LESS than the PRO". 

just figured id put it out there! congrats on the new exhaust Waddaman! take some videos of it in action.


----------



## Jgbf750

I'm still trying to decide I may wait and go to mud NATS and talk to a few ppl see what they say because vfj said muzzy will stomp the big gun hp wise said the big gun is comparable to the normal muzzy which is discontinued


----------



## vogie

It basically comes down to 2 options, if you like the sound of your bike under load then it's Big Gun no questions, if you want the most HP out of your machine go Muzzy pro/duals.

Either way you can't go wrong I love my Big Gun and it was half the price of the muzzy but there are tons of people out there that think the Muzzy sounds way better so ?? go figure.


----------



## Waddaman

I am actually selling my Big Gun soon, my Muzzys Super Pro duals were sent yesterday by VFJ lol.

I would compare the Big Gun to the muzzy PRO, if you want the best bang for your buck nice sound nice power go Big Gun no question. If you want the best of the best and money isn't an issue Muzzy duals are the best. I have a YouTube channel all vids are with the Big Gun on but there not the best video quality. http://www.youtube.com/user/MrWaddaman?feature=mhee. 

I WILL have muzzy duals sound clips up and a bunch of pics to go along with it when I get em, which should be this weekend or early next week.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

looking forward to the sounclips:rockn:


----------



## tony1j

I know this thread is a lil old but if you are still looking I just got a kit off of Ebay with the Big Gun Evo full system, Dynatek CDI, Dynatek coil packs, Dynajet jet kit and a K&N filter (will be throwing that away lol) for 814 shipped.


----------



## JstWantoRide

Why throwing away the K&N? If it came with the kit run it, its a good filter.

Does the Big Gun come with the quiet core and spark arrestor already installed? I want to buy one off ebay but want the quiet core with it.


----------



## Waddaman

K&N filters don't work for four wheelers they let to much dirt through, stick with the foam style filter.

They come with quiet cores and spark arrestor's inside the box, i can't remember if there pre installed but they are there.

Guys I will have a good sound clip of the super pro's ASAP I swear, unfortunately I don't have a working engine at the moment lol. But I did get a good camera, hopefully I will get my brute back together and get a clip of it running (probably will take a vid of first break in). Also planning on getting a Go pro for Christmas or sooner for first person POV.


----------



## JstWantoRide

Crap I have a K&N, I'll have to get a foam one again.

Sweet, I am ordering my full big gun exhaust and jet kit now


----------



## JstWantoRide

WOW!! Finished my mimb snorkels and put on my full big gun exhaust yesterday. Holy crap what a difference!! It pops and throttle response is crappy but it was still a huge difference. Can't wait to see what it's like after the jet kit.

It is kind of loud for me though. Does the silence core make much of a difference? Is it worth it?


----------



## Waddaman

Put quiet core and spark arrestor in and it will quiet down a lot. It's not going to make any difference in power, definitely nothing you can feel.


----------



## JstWantoRide

Awesome I'll do that, thanks


----------



## JLOWERY

I liked my Big Gun better with the quiet core and arrestor but still no comparison to a Muzzy Pro


----------



## chunky1117

awesome info folks freaking love this site !!!!! BIG GUN WINS MY Vote plus power is made in the pipes and big gun has the same size pipes as muzzy pro for half cost and half the temp issues awesome site just freaking awesome brute on everyone !!! and for piece of mind i run full hmf and is nothing what some may claim just for the record


----------

